# Immigrant stole military technology for Russia



## Centermass (Oct 4, 2012)

An American success story of an immigrant from Kazakhstan who made millions off his Texas export firm took a Cold War-era turn on Wednesday when U.S. authorities accused him of being a secret agent who's been stealing military technology for the Russian military.

Alexander Fishenko was among 11 defendants named in a federal indictment filed in Brooklyn charging them in an alleged scheme to purposely evade strict export controls for cutting-edge microelectronics. It also charges Fishenko with money laundering and operating inside the United States as an unregistered agent of the Russian government.

U.S. authorities say the microelectronics could have a wide range of military uses, including radar and surveillance systems, weapons guidance systems and detonation triggers. They also say the charges come amid a modernization campaign by Russian military officials hungry for the restricted, American-made components.

Hey Putin, wonder why the world doesn't trust you? Develop your own shit and quit stealing ours. Once a commie....... 


News Story


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 4, 2012)

I hope the fucker enjoys jail.


----------

